# Sad Story at the show



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.myfoxla.com/story/23503607/7-year-old-girl-struck-killed-at-southern-calif-car-show


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Rest in Peace 7 years old girl...:angel:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WE ALL NEED TOGETHER AND HELP THIS FAMILY A LIL PRECIOUS GIRL LOST HER LIFE. SHE WAS HAVEING A GOOD TIME ENJOY WAT SHE LIKES TO WATCH. LET PRAY FOR HER AND HER FAMILY SHE WILL BE WATCHING US ALL FROM HEAVEN GOD BLESS YOU MIA


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye RIP, and the fool that killed her should get dealt with.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye RIP, and the fool that killed her should get dealt with.


Cut it out.. seriously man. Show some respect. Do you even know what went down that day? Nobody "killed" anybody. It was a tragic/freak accident. Condolences goes out to Sammy, his family, and Strictly Ridin


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

187PURE said:


> Cut it out.. seriously man. Show some respect. Do you even know what went down that day? Nobody "killed" anybody. It was a tragic/freak accident. Condolences goes out to Sammy, his family, and Strictly Ridin


HMMMMMMMMM...

Accident or not someone got killed, a life was taken and consequences should happen. Through legal action etc etc, regardless a life can't be replaced.

People need to be accountable.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> HMMMMMMMMM...
> 
> Accident or not someone got killed, a life was taken and consequences should happen. Through legal action etc etc, regardless a life can't be replaced.
> 
> People need to be accountable.


true. no problem


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

God Bless the parents and the driver, sad shit :angel:

I've never taken my kid to any events, just in case


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

:angel: r.i.p


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS (Aug 18, 2013)

vigil will be held on thursday on cpt/main @ 7p.m


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:tears:This is so sad. I could only imagine if it was my daughter. RIP MIA.:angel:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Chevrolet CC prayers go out to the Fam. wen is service we ridin


----------



## 1984cutlass (Jan 11, 2013)

RIP LIL MIA :angel: :angel: CAR HOP!!!!!! NOT CAR SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAR HOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Anyone know what actually happened? Sad shit regardless, but it seams very odd that this happened at an event, and no one even knows what happened?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

circus hoppers killed lowriding, its sad this shit went too far and took an innocent life, maybe this circus hopper shit will stop now.


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS (Aug 18, 2013)

anyone who knows what really happened should speak up....


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Sending the family lots of love and our heartfelt sympathies on the sad demise of your beloved little girl. Dedicated C.C. of St. Louis :angel:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

STRICTLYxLOOPS said:


> anyone who knows what really happened should speak up....


It was a tragic accident. If you read the articles on the internet and listen to the news case and piece them together. All you can say is DAMN. No one is at fault and it was just one of those accidents that I wish didn't happen.


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS (Aug 18, 2013)

yeah i know what u mean its fucked up...still cant get over this....our whole club is heart broken.... and its crazy because we all seen her running around having a great time at our annual....and now well never see her again....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

Our condolences go out to MIA's family. Very sad accident... May she Rest in peace :angel: 
Fresno Classics c.c.


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

All I can said it's the careless people think they can hit switches any where at any time with out care, until this happens and now you guys are given more reason for the law to impound our cars. This it's going to hit hard on the lowrider community, thanks to this actions. This could be prevented if this guy would just exit the premises with out hitting the switches. R. I. P little princess all our condolences to the family.


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

RIP Mia... I have a daughter that age and I would be lost with out her... My prayers and love goes out to the family... 2day is a sad day for lowriding


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sad shit right there! prayers to the family!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dee Luxe said:


> It was a tragic accident. If you read the articles on the internet and listen to the news case and piece them together. All you can say is DAMN. No one is at fault and it was just one of those accidents that I wish didn't happen.



Only half of this is accurate....either way, when Jesus wants you, He wants you. R.I.P. Little Mama. From The Lopez Family


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:angel:R.I.P ... My prayers go out to the entire family !!!


----------



## cold blooded vato (Jan 28, 2013)

RIP LIL ONE :angel:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pinche Frank rizzo


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

i understand why people aren't saying what they saw,i wouldn't repeat that either,and not on this forum.OT cant handle it


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

RIP to Mia. :angel:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

chicanito said:


> All I can said it's the careless people think they can hit switches any where at any time with out care, until this happens and now you guys are given more reason for the law to impound our cars. This it's going to hit hard on the lowrider community, thanks to this actions. This could be prevented if this guy would just exit the premises with out hitting the switches. R. I. P little princess all our condolences to the family.


spoken like someone who has no clue to what happen.


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

god bless everyone involved and let god be the judge


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

socalmellow said:


> i understand why people aren't saying what they saw,i wouldn't repeat that either,and not on this forum.OT cant handle it


x2.. 


besides, these side busting idiots with there ignorant comments don't need to know.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

rest in peace little angel and prayers to all family and friends


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

pancho pistolas said:


> your a Stupid mother fucker , unbelievably stupid


x2...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

those that would like to contribute to the Mia fund may do so by clicking on this link.

http://keithscott131.wix.com/miachatman


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

pancho pistolas said:


> your a Stupid mother fucker , unbelievably stupid


:werd:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> x2...


X3
That car should be crushed then burned.


----------



## Pescos Inc. (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn, my heart drops for this little girl and her family. Words just don't do anything....


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> spoken like someone who has no clue to what happen.


 two of my friends attend the show so I know what happen. Accidents that could be prevented.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pancho pistolas said:


> your a Stupid mother fucker , unbelievably stupid


why cause i refuse to buy into the hype you jackasses fed the news, they got the videos thats all that matters now


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Very sad, I don't know what I would do. RIP, I am very sorry for you loss.


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

Lawsuit lawsuit lawsuit!!!!!Haven't people seen them youtube videos where entire racks in warehouses collapse with the slightest touch from forklifts?fucked up deal and terrible loss and very unfortunate tragedy.But there are reasons why at sanctioned lowrider shows and even at smaller shows they have a fence around the hopping pits


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

King of the Burbz said:


> Lawsuit lawsuit lawsuit!!!!!Haven't people seen them youtube videos where entire racks in warehouses collapse with the slightest touch from forklifts?fucked up deal and terrible loss and very unfortunate tragedy.But there are reasons why at sanctioned lowrider shows and even at smaller shows they have a fence around the hopping pits


Just my 2 cents, but there's streets to hop and permits to have a real legit sanctioned shows.

these self pro-claimed street hoppers, hopping in warehouses. scared to get a ticket? if you're scared go to church.

aye funny the culprits been quiet as fuck, god forgives we don't! 

Justice for MIA!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

King of the Burbz said:


> Lawsuit lawsuit lawsuit!!!!!Haven't people seen them youtube videos where entire racks in warehouses collapse with the slightest touch from forklifts?fucked up deal and terrible loss and very unfortunate tragedy.But there are reasons why at sanctioned lowrider shows and even at smaller shows they have a fence around the hopping pits


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

chicanito said:


> two of my friends attend the show so I know what happen. Accidents that could be prevented.





King of the Burbz said:


> Lawsuit lawsuit lawsuit!!!!!Haven't people seen them youtube videos where entire racks in warehouses collapse with the slightest touch from forklifts?fucked up deal and terrible loss and very unfortunate tragedy.But there are reasons why at sanctioned lowrider shows and even at smaller shows they have a fence around the hopping pits





Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Just my 2 cents, but there's streets to hop and permits to have a real legit sanctioned shows.
> 
> these self pro-claimed street hoppers, hopping in warehouses. scared to get a ticket? if you're scared go to church.
> 
> ...


topic.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

wow, i love lowriding but kids need to be closely supervised to keep safe.
they simply aren't aware of some dangers around them, that's what parents are for.

hydraulics and motor vehicles can be lethal.


rip to this little girl.

the lowriding community needs to learn from this and take this hella serious.


this is just like hot rods doing burnouts and hitting the crowd.
we love the sport, but time and place.


rip, keep your kids safe.


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> oh my fuck that is funny :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


im not trying to be funny just stating that this tragedy could have easily been prevented because its seems theirs this big pissin match amongst these radical hopper guys that are wasting all their time hoppin over this John Cena wrestling belt to proove there car hops the highest wich ultimately took a innocent child's life. I just don't get it either


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Just my 2 cents, but there's streets to hop and permits to have a real legit sanctioned shows.
> 
> these self pro-claimed street hoppers, hopping in warehouses. scared to get a ticket? if you're scared go to church.
> 
> ...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

King of the Burbz said:


> "Hey,we should hold a raddical hop-off in the middle of these two isles Tyrone....."
> 
> "....Sure thing Jamal,I'll make the fliers and make a mass invite to eveyone on FriendBook and spread the word on Lay it low to all of the circus cars that aren't street legal.Hopefully we can pack this place up with everyone and their cars"


Fixed for truth!! :nicoderm:

And TCS SAID IT!! 

TCS AND CALI-IMAGE CC TTT!!!




DJLATIN said:


>


That's right, were gonna get justice for this little girl, fuck anyone involved or had anything to do with this tragedy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

steeko said:


> wow, i love lowriding but kids need to be closely supervised to keep safe.
> they simply aren't aware of some dangers around them, that's what parents are for.
> 
> hydraulics and motor vehicles can be lethal.
> ...


I dont think it was the kids fault nor the parents fault as someone said she goes these events so im sure the kid knew what to watch for, its the fucking idiot at the wheel that decided to show his ass and cause the accident that pisses me off and the people protecting him.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

King of the Burbz said:


> im not trying to be funny just stating that this tragedy could have easily been prevented because its seems theirs this big pissin match amongst these radical hopper guys that are wasting all their time hoppin over this John Cena wrestling belt to proove there car hops the highest wich ultimately took a innocent child's life. I just don't get it either


Not my place to state the facts on how it happened. I'll let people do their own research if they choose to. The bottom line is, it was car related and now it left a child gone and a family broken. We shouldn't get caught up on hype and rumors. Let the powers at be do their job via of facts and eye witnesses.


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok. Enough already. All that matters now is this beautiful baby is sent to heaven in true lowrider fashion. If you arent try to contribute to the movement then please respect the family, the club and the whole situation.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

mrtungring6622 said:


> Ok. Enough already. All that matters now is this beautiful baby is sent to heaven in true lowrider fashion. If you arent try to contribute to the movement then please respect the family, the club and the whole situation.


RIGHT!


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

Behind one tragedy we can save thousands..for example MEGAN and AMBER.. now all we need is some MIA RULES at car shows.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SINNER64 said:


> Behind one tragedy we can save thousands..for example MEGAN and AMBER.. now all we need is some MIA RULES at car shows.


That's a start


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

People need to respect her life and death. As well as her family privacy. And not run their mouths and make jokes. Its highly disrespectful. If you dont know then dont speak on it. Just say a prayer or donate to the family


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

This shitz fucked up...R.I.P to MIA :angel:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

mrtungring6622 said:


> People need to respect her life and death. As well as her family privacy. And not run their mouths and make jokes. Its highly disrespectful. If you dont know then dont speak on it. Just say a prayer or donate to the family



Well said. Is there a donation account set up or any address where we can send anything we can to help?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Charlie_Peligro said:


> Fixed fo truff.


hi esteban


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Well said. Is there a donation account set up or any address where we can send anything we can to help?





ROBLEDO said:


> those that would like to contribute to the Mia fund may do so by clicking on this link.
> 
> http://keithscott131.wix.com/miachatman


....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Well said. Is there a donation account set up or any address where we can send anything we can to help?


on the page before theres a donation link


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

chicanito said:


> *two of my friends attend the show so I know what happen*. Accidents that could be prevented.


well in that case...you're no different than the media with second hand information. I was there personally and it was a unfortunate accident. their was no malicious intent and or cover up as suggested by some of these idiots with their comments. The owner of the car is a friend of the deceased girls father and is beside himself with grief over this having recently lost a child himself within the past year. so everyone on both sides is having a hard time coping with this tragic accident.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

steeko said:


> wow, i love lowriding but kids need to be closely supervised to keep safe.
> they simply aren't aware of some dangers around them, that's what parents are for.
> 
> hydraulics and motor vehicles can be lethal.
> ...


quoted for truth. and i'm sure changes will be made on who is allowed in the warehouse the next time a hop takes place at kool-aids....and thats if a hop ever happens there again.


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


>


 :thumbsup: WAY to GO GROUPE :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So wjat happen the car hopped sideways and collapsed or what


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lone star said:


> So wjat happen the car hopped sideways and collapsed or what


no.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> well in that case...you're no different than the media with second hand information. I was there personally and it was a unfortunate accident. their was no malicious intent and or cover up as suggested by some of these idiots with their comments. The owner of the car is a friend of the deceased girls father and is beside himself with grief over this having recently lost a child himself within the past year. so everyone on both sides is having a hard time coping with this tragic accident.


 still accident that it could be prevented. And friends or no friends he should held accountable. A little girls life it's gone. R. I. P. Mia


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Go-easy Customs & Groupe Oc 
Are having a Benefit CARWASH for lil Mia's family This Saturday! Please come out and support and Donate what ever you can! 

1005 East Orangethorpe Anaheim ca 92801


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:angel: _*R.I.P MIA*_ :angel: My Condolences goes out to her family and friends. This is so sad to hear about this I can't believe this happened.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## LiL Bitt 2020 (Sep 19, 2013)

*This is set up for Mia*


http://keithscott131.wix.com/miachatman
This is were you can donate for Mia


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Very sad situation, R.I.P Chiquita!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

there is also a cruise night on sunday 29th in Fontana for MIA,there is a thread on here.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

The Game and Nick Cannon just donated 10Gs to the Family with his Robin Hood Project.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> The Game and Nick Cannon just donated 10Gs to the Family with his Robin Hood Project.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> The Game and Nick Cannon just donated 10Gs to the Family with his Robin Hood Project.


:yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

81cutty'elite' said:


> The Game and Nick Cannon just donated 10Gs to the Family with his Robin Hood Project.



:thumbsup: saw that earlier, didnt know it was The Game. Well done sir!


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS (Aug 18, 2013)

hell yeah i seem that on imstagram....thats coola fuck of them to be doing that!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

CANDLE LIGHT VIGIL TONIGHT ON COMPTON AND MAIN.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SINNER64 said:


> Behind one tragedy we can save thousands..for example MEGAN and AMBER.. now all we need is some MIA RULES at car shows.


:werd::angel:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

STRICTLYxLOOPS said:


> hell yeah i seem that on imstagram....thats coola fuck of them to be doing that!


:angel::thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

SINNER64 said:


> Behind one tragedy we can save thousands..for example MEGAN and AMBER.. now all we need is some MIA RULES at car shows.


:nicoderm:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

How many times have you went to a car show and seen kids with cell phones ..tablets.. Camera etc ...cars hopping and there they are in front of the car.. No parents around.


----------



## 1984cutlass (Jan 11, 2013)

yea all the time at the hops :yessad:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SINNER64 said:


> How many times have you went to a car show and seen kids with cell phones ..tablets.. Camera etc ...cars hopping and there they are in front of the car.. No parents around.


Kids can dodge a hopper, however they can not dodge an accelerating one. Any why dont they use wheel chocks?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

could you all jus stop now with the BS and jus pick up our cross and allow this family to mourn and move forward with the holy spirit plz


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

Its not bull shit when people are losing there kids lives


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

True but hoppers or accelerating cars dont kill people.. Its peoples stupidity that kills people...sooner or later the video will show up... I fail to believe 200 people 200 witnesses..and nobody had a camera..


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

SINNER64 said:


> True but hoppers or accelerating cars dont kill people.. Its peoples stupidity that kills people...sooner or later the video will show up... I fail to believe 200 people 200 witnesses..and nobody had a camera..


aaye because people are covering up for people, hopefully the video got into the right hands. And the parties involved will be held accountable


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

angel dust 59 said:


> could you all jus stop now with the BS and jus pick up our cross and allow this family to mourn and move forward with the holy spirit plz


 ask a gun violence affected family in Chicago how mourning solved the problems. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aaye because people are covering up for people, hopefully the video got into the right hands. And the parties involved will be held accountable


I agree theres a cover up... When you watch the video with the witnesses.. Its almost hear it in there voice that they want to lauph


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:twak: dumbest shit Ive readed on this site TRUE LOWRIDER FASHION


mrtungring6622 said:


> Ok. Enough already. All that matters now is this beautiful baby is sent to heaven in true lowrider fashion. If you arent try to contribute to the movement then please respect the family, the club and the whole situation.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SINNER64 said:


> I agree theres a cover up... When you watch the video with the witnesses.. Its almost hear it in there voice that they want to lauph


Really i woulve expected something like "Worldstar!!!!"


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Everybody just needs to stop posting there bullshit about what when how fuck all that all up on people's business all I gota say is I feel for the family rip little girl


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Mods should lock this topic. Too many disrespectful posts.


----------



## SINNER64 (Apr 19, 2012)

Iam gonna keep the rest of my comments to my self then...wait till it happends again..Mia rules need to be enforced


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

A accident that could of been prevented .. I was there i seen It happen. The cutlass had engine issues. The owner and people that have been around that car all knew That it had issues ... All I can say is. Lets make all our cars function properly .. Instead of getting your hydros working right. Lets make sure out cars can stop and go. Safely Rest in peace Mia


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

harborarea310 said:


> A accident that could of been prevented .. I was there i seen It happen. The cutlass had engine issues. The owner and people that have been around that car all knew That it had issues ... All I can say is. Lets make all our cars function properly .. Instead of getting your hydros working right. Lets make sure out cars can stop and go. Safely Rest in peace Mia


So true, these things could be prevented. Condolences for the family and lessons to those in the lowrider community.


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

harborarea310 said:


> A accident that could of been prevented .. I was there i seen It happen. The cutlass had engine issues. The owner and people that have been around that car all knew That it had issues ... All I can say is. Lets make all our cars function properly .. Instead of getting your hydros working right. Lets make sure out cars can stop and go. Safely Rest in peace Mia


:thumbsup:

well said!Guys can afford adex dumps wich aint cheap along with 8,10,12,16+ batteries wich i assume run anywhere from $60-$100 a pop but can careless about the actual basic functions of there car.Safety 1st guys and RIP Mia.My condolences go out to the family


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

King of the Burbz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> well said!Guys can afford adex dumps wich aint cheap along with 8,10,12,16+ batteries wich i assume run anywhere from $60-$100 a pop but* can careless about the actual basic functions of there car*.Safety 1st guys and RIP Mia.My condolences go out to the family


:thumbsup: also done be a fucking cheap ass get some real brakes.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

My heart goes out to the family


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

IM A LOT HAPPIER NOW THAT THE COPS ARE STRINGING UP THE NOOSE, ACCIDENT MY ASS.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> Really i woulve expected something like "Worldstar!!!!"


WWWHHHHHUUUUURRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLL SSSSTTTTAAAAARRRRRRR



Lownslow302 said:


> IM A LOT HAPPIER NOW THAT THE COPS ARE STRINGING UP THE NOOSE, ACCIDENT MY ASS.


vehicular manslaughter would be the correct term


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

r.i.p. mia so sad this had to happen my prayers go out to the family


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> IM A LOT HAPPIER NOW THAT THE COPS ARE STRINGING UP THE NOOSE, ACCIDENT MY ASS.


:wow:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> IM A LOT HAPPIER NOW THAT THE COPS ARE STRINGING UP THE NOOSE, ACCIDENT MY ASS.


 this bitch , :facepalm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

my prayers to the family of the lost, that being said I don't wana be involved with the assholes who say negative shit regardless of perception/so called witnesses of what actually happened!


----------



## Northern Rider (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, shit like this shouldn't happen. Such a needless & unfair death of a little girl. Condolences to the family and the driver as well... Rest in peace :/

Ride careful


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ok for the record, there was only 7 people in there when it happened. none of the 7 knew that the car was faulty. the hop was over and the girl was over 40 feet away from anything. she was in the safest place she couldve been. once again, if you dont know the real, please shut up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

my prayers go out to the family RIP MIA


----------



## Chingo (Aug 30, 2013)

Rip lil Mia...


----------

